# Spooky!



## Capt Lightning (Jun 18, 2016)

Woke up this morning and got the distinct impression that I was being watched.......
Sorry the camera doesn't capture the image very well, but look carefully and you can see what I mean....


----------



## littleowl (Jun 18, 2016)

Whoer


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2016)

That is spooky! I would have to rearrange that even before breakfast!


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 18, 2016)

Can you give an interpretation of what it is?  (I missed it)


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 18, 2016)

I can see it but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 18, 2016)

The camera didn't  properly capture the image.  Basically, when I woke this morning, the light shining through the gap at the top of the curtains  created the image of a ghostly face staring at me.  It was very clear and lifelike to me, but was no more than an optical illusion.


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2016)

That would skeeve me out big time!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes, I see the face and YES!! it would have scared the bejeezus out of me.

Time to change my undies.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank God nothing can scare Jesus out of me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

Yikes!  Looks like a skeleton face to me!   I think I'd get different curtains after that one! layful:


----------

